# Just bought my second snowblower!



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

I bought a 1995ish Toro for $20 from a friend who was selling the home of his late parents; It ran when parked but had been sitting for at least a decade. I took it to a local Toro dealer after putting gas in it (it did not start). I ended up selling it to the Toro dealer for a $5 profit ($25) and subtracting that from the price a used 1990s Craftsman. The Craftsman is not in perfect condition, but it fires right up every time! It also motorized rubber tracks instead of wheels; I paid $175 for it, which consider how much new machines are going for, I believe to an okay deal...


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

welcome. what was wrong with the the toro that made you sell it? to be honest it will have likely been a better machine than that craftsman. dealerships are usually the worst place to take older machines. would have likely been better off with a small engine mechanic. dealers usually just throw parts at stuff which can get expensive quick. if that craftsman is anything like my noma that a very similar looking bucket you will likely need to do the impeller mod to it to make it throw decent. i could also be wrong but i feel like that 4hp might be under powered to be throwing snow.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF 
agree with crazy what was wrong?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I probably would have kept the Toro. 
As Crazzywolfie advised, I'm pretty sure a small engine mechanic could have had the machine running and operating in under half an hour.
Good luck with your new machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PennSilverTaco said:


> I bought a 1995ish Toro for $20 from a friend who was selling the home of his late parents; It ran when parked but had been sitting for at least a decade. I took it to a local Toro dealer after putting gas in it (it did not start). I ended up selling it to the Toro dealer for a $5 profit ($25) and subtracting that from the price a used 1990s Craftsman. The Craftsman is not in perfect condition, but it fires right up every time! It also motorized rubber tracks instead of wheels; I paid $175 for it, which consider how much new machines are going for, I believe to an okay deal...


depends. did you service it yet?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome,
It looks like it needs some new skid plates.
Probably needs the normal servicing too?


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> welcome. what was wrong with the the toro that made you sell it? to be honest it will have likely been a better machine than that craftsman. dealerships are usually the worst place to take older machines. would have likely been better off with a small engine mechanic. dealers usually just throw parts at stuff which can get expensive quick. if that craftsman is anything like my noma that a very similar looking bucket you will likely need to do the impeller mod to it to make it throw decent. i could also be wrong but i feel like that 4hp might be under powered to be throwing snow.


Wouldn’t start at all and had been sitting for at least a decade, and it didn’t have auto-drive...


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> depends. did you service it yet?


No; Oil’s good and it starts on the first or second try...


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome,
> It looks like it needs some new skid plates.
> Probably needs the normal servicing too?


Where should I take it to get serviced?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Where should I take it to get serviced?


Do it yourself? Skid plates just unbolt. Scraper bar too.
Belts easy.
Lube easy.
Change oil, easy?
Why pay someone?

EDIT,  unplug the spark plug and check your auger and impeller for play, put on gloves and try to wiggle it side to side, up and down, in and out.
I just replaced mine. They are garbage.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Do it yourself? Skid plates just unbolt. Scraper bar too.
> Belts easy.
> Lube easy.
> Change oil, easy?
> ...


Oil's good, but should I change it now just to be safe? It takes the same oil as my truck (5W-20) and I was told it's okay to run Mobil 1 full synthetic (which I also run in my truck). Where do I get the belts? This is my very first snowblower (technically second, but first running example), so I don't know much about where to get parts...

However, doing routine maintenance on anything with an internal combustion engine is something I know very well! If anything, it should be easier to work on than my truck!


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome,
> It looks like it needs some new skid plates.
> Probably needs the normal servicing too?


Where can I buy the skidplates?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Wouldn’t start at all and had been sitting for at least a decade, and it didn’t have auto-drive...


sitting is usually not an issue. really seems like it just needed to be seen by a real mechanic. also seems weird that a dealer would buy it. could have done a engine swap on it. those older toro's are really good quality machines. if the machine looked good it would have been worth tossing a new or used engine on.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> sitting is usually not an issue. really seems like it just needed to be seen by a real mechanic. also seems weird that a dealer would buy it. could have done a engine swap on it. those older toro's are really good quality machines. if the machine looked good it would have been worth tossing a new or used engine on.


How much would a new engine have cost?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

PennSilverTaco said:


> How much would a new engine have cost?


depends on which one it would have needed but a predator engine is usually $100


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> welcome. what was wrong with the the toro that made you sell it? to be honest it will have likely been a better machine than that craftsman. dealerships are usually the worst place to take older machines. would have likely been better off with a small engine mechanic. dealers usually just throw parts at stuff which can get expensive quick. if that craftsman is anything like my noma that a very similar looking bucket you will likely need to do the impeller mod to it to make it throw decent. i could also be wrong but i feel like that 4hp might be under powered to be throwing snow.


I'm going to try and get the Toro back tomorrow...


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> depends on which one it would have needed but a predator engine is usually $100


Like I said, I'm gonna try and get it back tomorrow; I'll pay him $25 and get it back, but keep the Craftsman just in case, then I'll take it to a small engine mechanic.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if you do get it back you could always check the engine out that is on it first. best to start by checking for spark then fuel. even if you try spraying some flammable liquid in the carbs intake it should fire if you got spark and engine is mechanically sound. it will likely need the carb cleaned since it sat so long but it might be fine.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> if you do get it back you could always check the engine out that is on it first. best to start by checking for spark then fuel. even if you try spraying some flammable liquid in the carbs intake it should fire if you got spark and engine is mechanically sound. it will likely need the carb cleaned since it sat so long but it might be fine.


The guy did not seem to want it, and said he would scrap it; I hope he was lying, and it's still sitting in the yard where I left it on Friday...


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

PennSilverTaco said:


> The guy did not seem to want it, and said he would scrap it; I hope he was lying, and it's still sitting in the yard where I left it on Friday...


You didn't happen to buy that Craftsmen on FB did you.?
Seen one just like it recently and see you're not really real far from me..
Northampton county here...


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

4getgto said:


> You didn't happen to buy that Craftsmen on FB did you.?
> Seen one just like it recently and see you're not really real far from me..
> Northampton county here...


Bought it from Rombola Lawnmower in Horsham...


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Where can I buy the skidplates?


There are plenty of places to get parts. 
Sears parts direct seems to be more costly then others. Appliance Parts | Replacement Water Filters | Lawn & Garden Repair Parts
Then you have Jacks





Lawn Mower Parts | Small Engine Parts - Jacks Small Engines


Your #1 Source for lawn mower and outdoor power equipment parts - With over 2 million parts online, and commercial/dealer savings!



www.jackssmallengines.com




There are other sources.
Oil? did you change it yet? If not I would just for peace of mind you don't know what is in there now.
There are many different types of skid plates you can buy. Some are better then what you have on now.
I don't know if you have a manual yet. In the manual it shows parts diagrams along with the part numbers.
Get a manual and study it, other things ask here.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Where can I buy the skidplates?


I just bought 2 sets of original skids for mine.
Then oneacer, a member here, posted these.








Amazon.com : Arnold 490-241-0038 Rolling Skid Shoes Wheel, Black : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Arnold 490-241-0038 Rolling Skid Shoes Wheel, Black : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





I would have tried these if I didn't already buy the others.
Yours are worn you can see by the adjustment where it is now.
There are different types, just measure your holes.
It is a simple take off and add job.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

PennSilverTaco", I red your post about your snowblower but I noticed the Christmas lights on your pickup truck... could you post a picture of them all lit up.... Please?.... 😊


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

toofastforyou said:


> PennSilverTaco", I red your post about your snowblower but I noticed the Christmas lights on your pickup truck... could you post a picture of them all lit up.... Please?.... 😊


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

toofastforyou said:


> PennSilverTaco", I red your post about your snowblower but I noticed the Christmas lights on your pickup truck... could you post a picture of them all lit up.... Please?.... 😊


By the way, in case you didn't notice, my truck is my username!


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> There are plenty of places to get parts.
> Sears parts direct seems to be more costly then others. Appliance Parts | Replacement Water Filters | Lawn & Garden Repair Parts
> Then you have Jacks
> 
> ...


Found a PDF manual online; The dealer is closed on Mondays, but I went there today to see if the Toro was still there. Not only was the Toro still there, but it was exactly where the guy left it on Friday! This leads me to believe that he was telling the truth about having no plans to sell it...


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Cool!! 🎄❄ Thanks for the pictures!

Claude. 

P.S: How do you get them to light up?... ( I assume by using an inverter?... )


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

toofastforyou said:


> Cool!! 🎄❄ Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> Claude.
> 
> P.S: How do you get them to light up?... ( I assume by using an inverter?... )


The truck is a 2010 purchased new in September 2009; I first decorated it in December 2011, using an inverter plugged into the cigarette lighter. The problem was that the rear slider wouldn't close all the way. I went the inverter route again 2012, but found the inverter to be noise and obtrusive; I also believe I blew at least one fuse due to running so many lights off of it. I abstained from decorating the truck in 2013, 2014, and 2015 I believe, and then I started doing it again in 2016; It's been a tradition ever since!

Yes, it's technically illegal, but I'm friends with the local cops and they all love it!


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

It reminds me of this Honda Civic which was parked in front of my house last year during the holidays season... 

Claude.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

toofastforyou said:


> It reminds me of this Honda Civic which was parked in front of my house last year during the holidays season...
> 
> Claude.
> View attachment 170627


I love it! The Honda Civic is seriously one of the greatest cars ever made! If I didn't prefer (A) being higher off the ground, and (B) having a bed to throw stuff in, I'd likely be driving a Civic or a Corolla!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

greatest cars ever made? those carried the nick name muscle car,


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

PennSilverTaco said:


> I love it! The Honda Civic is seriously one of the greatest cars ever made! If I didn't prefer (A) being higher off the ground, and (B) having a bed to throw stuff in, I'd likely be driving a Civic or a Corolla!


Well, I don't like the car... but I love the Christmas Lights!  🎄

Claude.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

captchas said:


> greatest cars ever made? those carried the nick name muscle car,


Yes "captchas", absolutely! 

Claude.😎


----------



## TheLastViking (Sep 10, 2017)

I would’ve spent $12 on a new carb from eBay and sold it for $300.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

It's Wednesday. Did you get the Toro back?
I bet the fellow will not sell it back......


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

Rooskie said:


> It's Wednesday. Did you get the Toro back?
> I bet the fellow will not sell it back......


I‘d have to agree a 4 HP 20inch Craftsman track tread for your Toro 🙁 at a dealer⁉... seems the hand is quicker than the eye. An independent reputable small engine repair shop who doesn’t sell new and trade in machines is a better way to go in my view. An independent would have explained why the Toro wasn’t operational or what it would cost to make it operational. My guess your trade in Toro machine was repaired and turned into a high margin sale soon after you turned it in.



Rooskie said:


> It's Wednesday. Did you get the Toro back?
> I bet the fellow will not sell it back......


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> It's Wednesday. Did you get the Toro back?
> I bet the fellow will not sell it back......


Got it back; Parts and labor including rebuilding the carb $150, but I will be getting $39 since I brought the Craftsman back. My dad went with me and helped me out.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

kemlyn said:


> I‘d have to agree a 4 HP 20inch Craftsman track tread for your Toro 🙁 at a dealer⁉... seems the hand is quicker than the eye. An independent reputable small engine repair shop who doesn’t sell new and trade in machines is a better way to go in my view. An independent would have explained why the Toro wasn’t operational or what it would cost to make it operational. My guess your trade in Toro machine was repaired and turned into a high margin sale soon after you turned it in.


My dad went back with me; The Toro is now running and getting its carb rebuilt. The dealer will take the Craftsman back, I'm going to end up getting $39 back since the cost of the Craftsman exceeds the cost of rebuilding the carb. The auger motor shakes a bit, but other than the machine runs great. I plan on installing an LED lightbar on the machine with the help of my neighor.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

toofastforyou said:


> Cool!! 🎄❄ Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> Claude.
> 
> P.S: How do you get them to light up?... ( I assume by using an inverter?... )


All of the light sets are battery-operated! Some use 3 D-cell batteries, and some use 2...


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

kemlyn said:


> I‘d have to agree a 4 HP 20inch Craftsman track tread for your Toro 🙁 at a dealer⁉... seems the hand is quicker than the eye. An independent reputable small engine repair shop who doesn’t sell new and trade in machines is a better way to go in my view. An independent would have explained why the Toro wasn’t operational or what it would cost to make it operational. My guess your trade in Toro machine was repaired and turned into a high margin sale soon after you turned it in.


Also, normally I don't take **** from salespeople; I've lost count of the number of people I've told off at local Shell gas stations when they tried to sell me FW1 clean. I just didn't know jack about snowblowers and didn't realize the Toro was the better machine. I brought my dad back with me as backup just in case the guy tried to pull anything, and he seemed very sheepish but agreed to refund my money for the Craftsman.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

4getgto said:


> You didn't happen to buy that Craftsmen on FB did you.?
> Seen one just like it recently and see you're not really real far from me..
> Northampton county here...


I'm from the same county as you are.


----------



## biggen5963 (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats on your new snowblower. It’s a helluva lot better than shoveling. Not sure if 1990s snowblowers had shear bolts on the auger, but if it does, I’d go out and buy a bunch of them before the snow hits this winter. It really sucks to hit a rock and have one of those snap during a storm with a driveway full of snow. Also, make sure the shear bolts that are currently in can freely turn and move around a little. Nothing worse than trying to change out a shear bolt that’s completely rusted in.

Also, not sure if you have the user manual for your snowblower and its engine but those would be a good thing to find and download if you don’t already have them.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

ST1100A said:


> I'm from the same county as you are.


Just north of you... Bangor..


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

4getgto said:


> Just north of you... Bangor..


Around 10 miles north. You get more snow up there than we do down here, south of you. Especially if you are out in the rural farm area, you get all the snow drifts.


----------

